
Software Freedom Conservancy Launches 2015 Fundraiser - chei0aiV
https://lwn.net/Articles/665739/
======
LukeShu
What happened:

Some time between May 15[1] and September 5[2], the Linux Foundation was
removed from the list of sponsors on the SFC's website.

On November 24, Karen Sandler wrote on the SFC blog[3]

    
    
        > since we launched the VMware suit some of our corporate funding
        > has been pulled because we tackle important but controversial
        > issues, like GPL compliance. We have even have had talks
        > blocked or canceled at conferences.
    

OP is implying that these 2 things are related. Maybe they are, maybe they
aren't; but that's all we know.

[1]:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150515144759/http://sfconserva...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150515144759/http://sfconservancy.org/sponsors)

[2]:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150905143819/http://sfconserva...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150905143819/http://sfconservancy.org/sponsors/)

[3]: [https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2015/nov/24/faif-carols-
fundr...](https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2015/nov/24/faif-carols-fundraiser/)

~~~
chei0aiV
Since VMware is a member of the Linux Foundation, this makes some sort of
weird sense. I wonder why they didn't just terminate VMware's membership
though.

